# Loop Junky



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

I am gettng serious about a looper and love the lo-fi sound and simplicity of the ZVEX Lo-Fi Loop Junky.
Anyone out there have any opinions on these,good or bad?

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Depends on what your going for...

For use as a looper I think its a terrible choice. Despite its very cool effects and analog ability, I could never justify forking out that much cash for such limited features. But then again this is the problem I have with almost all Zvex effects, their extremely cool but its just not worth $375 to me. If you want to have a very wide selection of different effects and much greater looping ability, go for a Memory Man with Hazarai or a Dl-4 and save yourself at least a hundred bucks.

On the other hand, if you are looking for a supercool one-of-a-kind pedal with a completely unique (if singular) function. Go for it!

That is my opinion. I hope your happy with whatever choice you make!

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I would echo (ha!) Falcatarius here...I've been looking for some kind of looper and the zvex looks and sounds (from the clips anyway) really cool. But too damned expensive. I know the GAS will ge t the better of me eventually though, so if you want to buy one I'm sure I'd end up buying it off you if you don't like it  
What other options are there i nthe hi-fi looper dept? I've heard so many bad things about the reliability of the DL4...how's the Boss looper? What else is there?


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

> What other options are there i nthe hi-fi looper dept? I've heard so many bad things about the reliability of the DL4...how's the Boss looper? What else is there?


Boss is Boss. They make solid pedals with great features, but always seem to have 1-3 minor drawbacks that just make them SO annoying to use. Their DD-20 and RC-20 are both good loopers. But _try before you buy_.

The EHX Memory Man w/Hazarai is the new kid on the block and from what I've seen it looks like it has great potential. It seems to have all the functions (and more!) of the DL-4 but with a much more solid build. I have one on the way to me as we speak so I'll give you the lowdown once its here.

The best looper around these days is undoubtfully the Boomerang Phrase Sampler. Its got solid functions, EXTREMELY simple/efficient to use, and ridiculously rugged. Its the priciest of your options but hands down the best looper for live playing. The only drawback is that its *big*, but their coming out with the new model soon that will be only a third of the size and have way more features to boot.

Again, good luck!

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guy's.
375$ is pretty steep I know.I just want a simple looper with 20-30 secs recording time,and have no use for gadgits that layer.I play alot of accustic shows and after serching u-tube for a week or so have decieded that I really like the sound J.Mascis has on stage.It's the lo-fi slightly crappy sounding loopp that I am looking for.
Also m not that bright,so as few features as possible.Less to side track me with.
Oh look something shiney!


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome! Its an extremely cool pedal, I hope you have many happy days with it. And I hadn't thought I using it with an acoustic that would sound pretty spectacular.

Cheers!
-Tom


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUgoU3J-nHo


Here is a good example of it being used accousticly


----------



## EGBDF (Jul 12, 2009)

We're like brothers from different mothers! Hahahahaha...
EXACTLY the reasons I'm on the hunt for one as well.

It seems the thing to do is buy used. On eBay, the last few have sold for just slightly over $200... anything more than that just sits and relists (take note sellers!! LOL)

If anyone is still on the fence, maybe check out the actual zvex demo... http://media1.zvex.com/lofi.mov
he does some loops with the vibrato entirely disengaged - justifying it as even less of a one-trick-pony (something I was worried about) - proguitarshop does not, IIRC.

_Something shiney?!? WHERE?!?!_



fingers said:


> Thanks for the replies guy's.
> 375$ is pretty steep I know.I just want a simple looper with 20-30 secs recording time,and have no use for gadgits that layer.I play alot of accustic shows and after serching u-tube for a week or so have decieded that I really like the sound J.Mascis has on stage.It's the lo-fi slightly crappy sounding loopp that I am looking for.
> Also m not that bright,so as few features as possible.Less to side track me with.
> Oh look something shiney!


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Loving my EHX SMMH. Not only do you get a looper with it, you get an amazing delay too! :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Lo-Fi Looper uses a telephone answering-machine chip. When Zach came out with it originally a few years ago, it was a clever idea and had a little more to it than what the guys on the DIY forum had been able to come up with until then, using the same technology. (You can still find schematics for other DIY lo-fi loopers based around the ISD25xx serries of chips, like this one: http://www.alltronics.com/mas_assets/acrobat/KIT_64.pdf )

Zach still makes it, but since it was originally designed digital recording technology has changed by leaps and bounds, and the idea of making something that simply pulled off the "miracle" of looping that much time for that much money - even if it was lo-fi - has pretty much lost its charm when you see what $200 or less will get you now.

You,re right to feel a certain respect for Zach's pedals, but you're also right to feel like your $375 should be able to get you something a little more advanced these days.


----------

